# Sticky  TrustPilot score for Chris Knott



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

So, we signed up to the TrustPilot Review site and started getting client feedback quite quickly. Thank you if you left a review of our service.

Chris Knott Insurance now has a TrustPilot Score of *8.5/10* - not a bad start. There's always the need and desire to improve where we can though, so we value the feedback.

Here are the 10 TrustPilot reviews we received in the last fortnight...

_"One of the best car insurance companies I have ever dealt with. Always very competitive and can mirror no claims too for a 2nd car (even if that's insured via another company). Highly recommended."_ *Rich Baxter, Trustpilot*

_"Delighted. Warm, friendly service. Made it all very easy. Excellent price."_ *Nicholas Taylor, Trustpilot*

_"Friendliest service ever from a car insurance company, highly recommended!"_ *Anupama Rai, Trustpilot*

_"Top marks to Chris Knott! Easy to get through to speak to someone. Better cover and cheaper premium that previous insurer!"_ *Andy, Trustpilot*

_"Exemplary. The lady I spoke to went out of her way to find me the best quote possible. Exemplary customer experience, she did a wonderful job."_ *James Barrett, Trustpilot*

_"Very efficient, helpful and gave a good insurance quote."_ *Eunice Crickmar, Trustpilot*

_"Couldn't have been more helpful, would definitely recommend. Very competitive pricing also."_ *Mr Cullen, Trustpilot*

_"Very helpful and a good price."_ *Malcolm Mingay, TrustPilot*

_"I like it so much. Excellent."_ *Ismail Kasujee, Trustpilot*

_"Changed one car and house contents policies to Chris Knott recently. Already had one car insured with them. Quick to answer the phone, easy to deal with and efficient in sending out documents. Oh - and good prices too !!"_ *Richard Smith, Trustpilot*

*REQUEST A CAR INSURANCE QUOTE*
If your car insurance is due in the coming weeks please give us a call (*0800 917 2274*) and find out how much you can save through the Chris Knott Car Club scheme. Simply mention this club/forum to access the club membership benefits.

*WIN A PRIZE IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS*
Get your quote before 5pm on Thursday 31/11 for the chance to *WIN a £250 Amazon Voucher* in Chris Knott's 'Awesome Autumn' Prize Draw. We'll send the prize to the winner on or around 01/12 so you can use it on Christmas prezzies (or keep it - your choice).

best,
Nick


----------

